# Fly Fishing tarpon St Joseph Sound (Dunedin)



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

Anybody fly fish tarpon around Clearwater? I heard St Joseph Sound has an excellent Tarpon fishery, but only hear most people running the beaches. I am hoping to jump some on fly this year. Is it sight fishing or more blind casting if so?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey, glad to see you are settled in on your big move. There are choice spots to poon hunt other than the well known areas. A lot of those spots are well guarded and most who are in "the know" try to keep them under their hat for fear that they will have to compete with too many others, who may find out, once the cat's outta the bag.

You are close....

I will PM you directly about a particular spot around there (within a 5 mile radius! Ha!), so it doesn't become publicly broadcasted.

Ted


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for the start points. I see they are opening a new outfitter around the corner from me in Palm Harbor (Tailwater Outfitters). They will have Dave Chouinard (Fly)and Jimmy Huddleston (live bait) talking about Tarpon fishing on APR 28th.. So planned to go hit that up as well.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

You're gonna be very close to my neck of the woods.

We were out on Sunday with the 8wts...but we did have a 12wt on the boat, just in case.

We saw a triple tail on a flat in 12" of water...crazy stuff...he turned on a fly and almost ate it but spooked at the last second...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

floridascuba said:


> Thanks for the start points. I see they are opening a new outfitter around the corner from me in Palm Harbor (Tailwater Outfitters). They will have Dave Chouinard (Fly)and Jimmy Huddleston (live bait) talking about Tarpon fishing on APR 28th.. So planned to go hit that up as well.


Yeah...those guys say they will be stocking up with fly gear and tying materials. If so, it will be the closest shop to my house so I'll be in there to check it out.


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

crboggs said:


> Yeah...those guys say they will be stocking up with fly gear and tying materials. If so, it will be the closest shop to my house so I'll be in there to check it out.


Sunday was a beautiful day. I wanted to be out on the water, but had the in laws in town. Hope to get out there this weekend. If nice enough may run the crab pots for triple tail.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

We got a shot at triple tail in about 12" of water. 

Seriously...we thought it was a trash bag and were approaching to pick it up when the "bag" turned and showed us all three of his tails.

My buddy on the bow took a hasty shot, the fish turned on it, and then I guess the fish "felt" the boat and took off.

Next time I see a trash bag out there...I'm stalking it...

If we'd been in my 181 yesterday we would have checked out some pots, but we were in a smaller skiff.


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

See anything else? Itching to get out on the water.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

floridascuba said:


> See anything else? Itching to get out on the water.


Other than the tank sized snook that consistently ignore every pattern I have in my box? *lol*


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

crboggs said:


> Other than the tank sized snook that consistently ignore every pattern I have in my box? *lol*


What are you throwing at those snook?

Btw, the poons are 3 weeks out.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Backwater said:


> What are you throwing at those snook?


Let me think...in no particular order...

a green white polar fiber minnow
a crystal schminnow (tied in #2)
a black / chartreuse bend back
a mottled (black/green) crab pattern like the one I posted in the tying thread
an EP baitfish in mullet colors
a borski fur shrimp
a grizzly hackle seaducer
and a fair amount of profanity...

I went light, dark, and natural color...mid and bottom of the water column...fast retrieve, slow retrieve, no retrieve...

The only thing we didn't throw was a gurgler or topwater fly of some sort.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

crboggs said:


> Let me think...in no particular order...
> 
> a green white polar fiber minnow
> a crystal schminnow (tied in #2)
> ...


Chris,

How deep was the water and what was the bottom like. Were you near shore, mangroves, flats, passes, beach?


*SNOOK* *Flies* this time of year during the day time.
__________________________________________

Crab patterns for snook are out. They just don't eat crabs. 

Shminnows are good for light sandy bottoms and beaches.

Bendbacks are out.

most shrimp patters will be out since they will be keying on baitfish. Mullet patterns, white bait patterns, pinfish patterns.

The griz seaducer is more like a shrimp than a mullet. Change it to a red palmered hackle with a white tail or a very light colored grizzly tail. Very sparse on some pearl flash or silver if the water is clearer and gold if the water is darker.

Don't go bulking up on the flash. It's almost a turn off for snook. Very sparse, just a couple of strands, that's it, if any. None on the shminnow unless you are tying with pearl crystal chenille, and then just a few out the back along the tail. Same with the mullet flies. Go sparse with the flash and spare in the tail section.

Also, try tying the EP baitfish in more of a mullet shape with a bulkier head to push some water. The regular EP baitfish is good for sight fishing to big snook, but go small and no flash if you are sight fishing for them, especially in shallow water. You can go bigger if the water is darker, deeper and the weather is cloudier and windier and you are blind casting, looking for them.

For snook, lead the fish Throw it out beyond them and up about 4 ftt above the water. Let your fly line and leader completely unroll out and then let it gently settle on the water. No crashing the fly on the water. They are generally spookier in shallow water than reds. DON'T strip it across it's nose. DON'T strip it towards them. Case the fly to be stripped away from them. Snook are like cats. They like the thrill of the chase, but lazy in that, they don't want to work too hard for it, like jacks. Your setup angle should be pulling the fly at a 45 degree past his line of sight out in front of him. Start with slow strips with pauses. If he sees it and turns on it starts making a move towards it, pick up the pace. If you stop the fly, that will give him a chance to eye ball it and will cause a disinterest in it. So keep the fly moving away from him to keep his interest up. If he starts moving faster, you move the fly faster and that will cause a trigger reaction and he will pounce on it like a cat.

If the water is dark and cloudy and the sun is not out (early mornings, cloudy days or evening, then go darker with your flies. If the sun is up, bright skies and clearer water, then go lighter with your colors. Darker, cloudier water requires a fly to push water. Big, bulkier heads are the ticket, which snook relies more on feel to find their food if the water is cloudy or dark. Hence the reason for that predominate lateral line! Or, larger silhouettes that push water.

BTW, snook love some chartreuse color in the fly if the sun is up high.

If the water is deep and you know the snook are down there, then you need to switch rods or lines and go to a sinking or intermediate line. I keep a 9wt with a clear intermediate (could also us a 10 or an 8) with a weighted fly. Snook will hold tight to the bottom in deeper currents and are looking in that line of sight. Slow bumps in the current, not big strips.

In shallower waters where the water is somewhat darker near mangroves, shorelines, grass flats, structure, dead wood, trees, etc., don't be afraid to use gurglers, dahlberg divers, poppers, crease flies and other surface flies. Nothing like seeing them crash a fly on the surface.

Ted Haas


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

Any fly recommendations for Triple Tail and pompano? Going to give them a shot this weekend if weather holds where I can run the crab pots.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I think positioning and the "angle of attack" was the biggest challenge honestly.

That and I just flat flubbed one great shot on a snook laid up under a mangrove edge. (The crab was supposed to fall into the water...not get hung up...obviously...)


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

floridascuba said:


> Any fly recommendations for Triple Tail and pompano? Going to give them a shot this weekend if weather holds where I can run the crab pots.


That is one of the fish that I recommend going to a natural color (tan) pattern shrimp fly. If you have the materials to tie a shminnow using a tan marabou or craft fur for the tail and getting some tan EP taranchula leg 1/2" to 1" brush or that brush without the legs and just all on some sili legs. Also a tan bonefish fly or kwan will work. Also a small black and purple kwan fly if the water is darker or the skies are cloudy.


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

floridascuba said:


> Anybody fly fish tarpon around Clearwater? I heard St Joseph Sound has an excellent Tarpon fishery, but only hear most people running the beaches. I am hoping to jump some on fly this year. Is it sight fishing or more blind casting if so?



Yes St. Joseph sound is a good place actually just a little north of there about even with 3 Rooker island. There is a large deep grass flat and the water is crystal clear even in the summer. I've fished it with a guide that I use but, I haven't do it on fly. Right now is good time based on previous years. The crystal clear water off the north end, beach side of Caladesi is stacked with fly guys this time of year. Good luck, I hope to try my luck at tarpon on fly next year as I'm just learning to fly fish now.


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

Snooknut said:


> Yes St. Joseph sound is a good place actually just a little north of there about even with 3 Rooker island. There is a large deep grass flat and the water is crystal clear even in the summer. I've fished it with a guide that I use but, I haven't do it on fly. Right now is good time based on previous years. The crystal clear water off the north end, beach side of Caladesi is stacked with fly guys this time of year. Good luck, I hope to try my luck at tarpon on fly next year as I'm just learning to fly fish now.


That's some pretty good info right there.....


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Snooknut said:


> Yes St. Joseph sound is a good place actually just a little north of there about even with 3 Rooker island. There is a large deep grass flat and the water is crystal clear even in the summer. I've fished it with a guide that I use but, I haven't do it on fly. Right now is good time based on previous years. The crystal clear water off the north end, beach side of Caladesi is stacked with fly guys this time of year. Good luck, I hope to try my luck at tarpon on fly next year as I'm just learning to fly fish now.



Put it on the internet. That will make it great to flyfish.


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

Caladesi is down by Egmont pass.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

I n


Snooknut said:


> Yes St. Joseph sound is a good place actually just a little north of there about even with 3 Rooker island. There is a large deep grass flat and the water is crystal clear even in the summer. I've fished it with a guide that I use but, I haven't do it on fly. Right now is good time based on previous years. The crystal clear water off the north end, beach side of Caladesi is stacked with fly guys this time of year. Good luck, I hope to try my luck at tarpon on fly next year as I'm just learning to fly fish now.


I bet that guide likes you blowing his spot up


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

WillW said:


> I n
> 
> I bet that guide likes you blowing his spot up


Too bad I've been fishing that spot for 30 years. Only used a guide since I no longer have a boat. Thanks for assuming!!!!


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

K3anderson said:


> Put it on the internet. That will make it great to flyfish.


Guessing you've never fished the area before it's not a secret


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Snooknut said:


> Guessing you've never fished the area before it's not a secret


Guessing you dont flyfish in Tampa Bay or you would know better. And probably be invited out more.


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

K3anderson said:


> Guessing you dont flyfish in Tampa Bay or you would know better. And probably be invited out more.


I've lived here my entire life. Not looking to mooch off someone else but thanks


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Snooknut said:


> Too bad I've been fishing that spot for 30 years. Only used a guide since I no longer have a boat. Thanks for assuming!!!!


Anytime, happy to help


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Snooknut said:


> I've lived here my entire life. Not looking to mooch off someone else but thanks


Try to understand why people who throw fly only get upset about this.


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

K3anderson said:


> Try to understand why people who throw fly only get upset about this.


I understand wholeheartedly what you are getting at but, what I put out there would be the same as saying there are tarpon in boca grand or kingfish in kingfish alley off sand key.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

floridascuba said:


> Caladesi is down by Egmont pass.


That's near Port Manatee right?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Backwater said:


> How deep was the water and what was the bottom like. Were you near shore, mangroves, flats, passes, beach?
> 
> 
> *SNOOK* *Flies* this time of year during the day time.
> ...


Ted you have a fly fishing novel or how to book in you. Great how to fish snook explanation.


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

sjrobin said:


> Ted you have a fly fishing novel or how to book in you. Great how to fish snook explanation.



Ted has knowledge base bigger than the library of Congress. Very cool dude.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

With regards to top secret fishing locations, I fished lures for all species of fish in the salt, blue water and bays for over forty years. I am sixty years old for reference. Some of the best lure fishing spots are very precise ledges, bowls, and high points that can not take a tremendous amount of fishing pressure. Bottom structure in blue water is especially guarded. Fish live in those places for a lot of reasons. I did and do have some spots like that I found the hard way. Since I started fly fishing from skiffs in 2003, I do not fish blue water or lure fish in bays unless I am with non fly fishing friends or family, and that is rare. When I look for fish to sight here in Texas that usually means water less than a foot deep for red fish and sea trout. These shallow fish seldom stay in one place for more than a few tide or weather changes. As I have said before, almost all of the videos I put up are locations I have never sight casted before. That is not to say I have not waded with lures near some of those places, but what I am saying is that one of the best things about sight casting in super shallow water is the sport opens great expanses of shallow water to search. Of course you may have to cover fifty miles of water and work hard to find a few fish. I never really liked migration or spawning runs of fish in rivers or salt water passes. There are countless places like that all over the world. Too many people limit your movement. And I am sure the gulf tarpon migration game is a lot like that. There are no secrets in that just timing and networking.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

K3anderson said:


> Put it on the internet. That will make it great to flyfish.


That's why I PM'ed him! 

But Snooknut is right, it's no tight lipped super secret.

However, Anytide will tell all the members herein this sight, as well as other's around here,to try not to point out actual spots publicly. Just sayin...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

sjrobin said:


> With regards to top secret fishing locations, I fished lures for all species of fish in the salt, blue water and bays for over forty years. I am sixty years old for reference. Some of the best lure fishing spots are very precise ledges, bowls, and high points that can not take a tremendous amount of fishing pressure. Bottom structure in blue water is especially guarded. Fish live in those places for a lot of reasons. I did and do have some spots like that I found the hard way. Since I started fly fishing from skiffs in 2003, I do not fish blue water or lure fish in bays unless I am with non fly fishing friends or family, and that is rare. When I look for fish to sight here in Texas that usually means water less than a foot deep for red fish and sea trout. These shallow fish seldom stay in one place for more than a few tide or weather changes. As I have said before, almost all of the videos I put up are locations I have never sight casted before. That is not to say I have not waded with lures near some of those places, but what I am saying is that one of the best things about sight casting in super shallow water is the sport opens great expanses of shallow water to search. Of course you may have to cover fifty miles of water and work hard to find a few fish. I never really liked migration or spawning runs of fish in rivers or salt water passes. There are countless places like that all over the world. Too many people limit your movement. And I am sure the gulf tarpon migration game is a lot like that. There are no secrets in that just timing and networking.


Steve,

True!! But down here in certain parts of Florida, like where floridascuba lives, the density of fishermen vs area of water to fish, is high. So yes, there are those normally known spots that everyone and their mother has blabbed out. But there are still some choice spots that are off the radar that most people cruise on by and never think twice about fishing it. But those guys that put in the time, like you, who worked to find that spot or a close buddy took you there, wanted to keep that spot under their hat and not tell the world. Otherwise, they will be competing with too many others and eventually, will not be such a good spot anymore. 

Tarpon do migrate. But once they are here, they will move around to certain spots. Some well known and some not so well know. Those "not so well known" areas are where a fly rodder has 1/2 a shot at getting hooked up, instead of competing with all the bait slingers. Also, the other spots we normally fish, are not so vast and wide open skinny water like you have. So those fish tend to hang around for a period of time before they move somewhere else, following the bait. So it's common to go to the same spot day after day and catch fish there, unlike what you have up there. So spots can be an issue down here in those over pressured areas. Just sayin....

I need to get up there and fish with you sometime. It'd be a nice change to fish in a area where they are not wacked in the head daily!!  I'm sure we'd both enjoy the company as well.

Ted


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

crboggs said:


> I think positioning and the "angle of attack" was the biggest challenge honestly.
> 
> That and I just flat flubbed one great shot on a snook laid up under a mangrove edge. (The crab was supposed to fall into the water...not get hung up...obviously...)



Again, snook don't eat crabs.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Ok I understand snook don't eat crabs they are not built for it. But what I did not know is that some of gulf coastal Florida has a lot of holding areas for migrating and resident tarpon and is saturated with boats and skiffs of all types. And of course large tarpon don't swim well in less than a foot of water which allows a lot of deep draft boats to reach them. My post doesn't really apply to Florida tarpon, just Texas flats. I apologize for comparing different species and fisheries.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

sjrobin said:


> Ok I understand snook don't eat crabs they are not built for it. But what I did not know is that some of gulf coastal Florida has a lot of holding areas for migrating and resident tarpon and is saturated with boats and skiffs of all types. And of course large tarpon don't swim well in less than a foot of water which allows a lot of deep draft boats to reach them. My post doesn't really apply to Florida tarpon, just Texas flats. I apologize for comparing different species and fisheries.


So I was watchin a HB vid this morning with my cup of coffee and WHAM, look what appeared! I about spit my coffee all over my keyboard it was so funny!






Steve, the timing of this video couldn't be any better! This is choice humor!!!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

That was hilarious. When I first moved to Tampa my neighbor told me about Capmel.com and I was trying to gather as much info as I could before actually hitting the water. In my defense I moved from Charleston and the fishing was so different that I needed some help because you clearly can't pole through spartina grass on a flood tide in Tampa Bay. I feel like where I have seen the most "Can you give me a spot?" posts have been on duck hunting websites. Watch out for scducks.com, they'll rip you a new a**hole in a hurry.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Again, snook don't eat crabs.


The last two snook I caught would disagree with you. 

There's definitely an application for the crab fly against mangrove edges that are holding a mix of reds and snook.

But yeah...as the water has warmed and the bait has shown up, the crab isn't the ticket on an open flat.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

crboggs said:


> The last two snook I caught would disagree with you.
> 
> There's definitely an application for the crab fly against mangrove edges that are holding a mix of reds and snook.
> 
> But yeah...as the water has warmed and the bait has shown up, the crab isn't the ticket on an open flat.


Was it an actual crab pattern or more of a kwan, which can be interpreted as a shrimp.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Backwater said:


> So I was watchin a HB vid this morning with my cup of coffee and WHAM, look what appeared! I about spit my coffee all over my keyboard it was so funny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

time to stop by Bill Jacksons and get ready for the weekend.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Great take. Classic Texas accent. Would have been even better with the Galveston causeway or jetties in the background or some other spot. I think I should take the videos down now. Those lurkers......


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Was it an actual crab pattern or more of a kwan, which can be interpreted as a shrimp.


This exact fly against a mangrove edge.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Good looking fly that should push some water. Who knows how a snook would interpret that creature?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Was retrieving it PAINFULLY slow...they pounced on it aggressively.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

crboggs said:


> Was retrieving it PAINFULLY slow...they pounced on it aggressively.


Where "they" snookettes?


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

No rollers. No triple rails on crab floats yesterday.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

floridascuba said:


> No rollers. No triple rails on crab floats yesterday.


The number of boats on the water yesterday was staggering. You would have had to be the 1st one on the pots to do any good. Like between 1st light till about 1/2hr past sunrise.

Those poons will not show up yet in that area. Those areas are more courtship grounds than feeding grounds. When they 1st show up, they'll be in the passes and around big bridges where the bait congregate, so they can feed up from their long journey and feed up before they go off chasing tail. They will also wait there to group up with other fish before breaking off to venture into those courting areas, like beaches and flats.

I'd give it about 3 more weeks before they start down that road.


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

I was out there 1st light. Most were running offshore. Only a few where checking floats. Only saw 1 that may have found one searching. Multiple tarpon are hooked up at skyway according to Mike Anderson.


----------



## BK922 (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey Ted, greatly respect all your knowledge and willingness to share. While I agree with you about a crab fly not being the primo way to go, I would hardly say they never eat them. Several times I have witnessed them gorging themselves on pass crabs off the surface during a flush in Stump Pass, and have heard that Scott Moore (legendary snook bait guy) says every snook he has ever cleaned had a crab in its belly. Have you ever seen anything like this? Anyways, definitely would be throwing something baitfishy like that pushes water but lands light (ep mullet style, as mentioned above), preferably during or right after some rain. 

As far as naming spots, particularly Tarpon that aren't just migrating down the beach, just don't, that stuff is holy, and in many spots more than one boat can ruin it for the day, week, or even whole season if the fish get pushed off. Do your homeowrk and find fish yourself, there are enough clues out there if you do the research and put in the time, you will find them. 

Last, I agree with Ted, either on this new moon next week or shortly thereafter we should start to see a much larger push of fish into our area for the full on Tarpon craziness, as of right now it seems the local fish that are around are spread out a few here and a few there but no big wads of fish yet.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

BK922 said:


> Hey Ted, greatly respect all your knowledge and willingness to share. While I agree with you about a crab fly not being the primo way to go, I would hardly say they never eat them. Several times I have witnessed them gorging themselves on pass crabs off the surface during a flush in Stump Pass, and have heard that Scott Moore (legendary snook bait guy) says every snook he has ever cleaned had a crab in its belly. Have you ever seen anything like this? Anyways, definitely would be throwing something baitfishy like that pushes water but lands light (ep mullet style, as mentioned above), preferably during or right after some rain.
> 
> As far as naming spots, particularly Tarpon that aren't just migrating down the beach, just don't, that stuff is holy, and in many spots more than one boat can ruin it for the day, week, or even whole season if the fish get pushed off. Do your homeowrk and find fish yourself, there are enough clues out there if you do the research and put in the time, you will find them.
> 
> Last, I agree with Ted, either on this new moon next week or shortly thereafter we should start to see a much larger push of fish into our area for the full on Tarpon craziness, as of right now it seems the local fish that are around are spread out a few here and a few there but no big wads of fish yet.


I've met Scott personally and talked shop with him several times over the years, but I've never heard that. But I've never asked him either. I've never personally seen crabs in a snook. But I'm sure Scott has caught way more snook than I have (he guided over 30yrs). Did he say he caught them on crabs? I once heard an ole black man say he use to catch snook off the jetty in Venice using pass crabs. I've snook fished stump pass countless times but never witness them sipping pass crabs (which is different than other crabs or blue crabs). If there was any crab, then a pass crab would be something interesting since a true pass crab doesn't have an ultra hard shell. Neither does a mangrove crab. Still, with eons of snook fishing under my belt, I've never seen it personally nor knew anyone who had. But then again, If I'm on the water during an afternoon crab flush, I'm normally looking for tarpon.

I have to say I don't know everything. Maybe it can happen. Who knows. But I think it may be more dinks than big fish doing that. But I can tell you that I wouldn't be throwing crabs or crab patterns at snook any time soon. 

Btw, Scott's son Justin, had a client that landed a world record size tarpon (on bait of course) a few years back in the area, but released it instead of submitting it to IGFA.


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

do you think this SE wind will help push them up along with the new moon?


----------



## BK922 (Jan 24, 2016)

Typically I would say yes, although I don't know if there is any rationale or truth behind that. What won't help is the cool front coming through late wednesday or thursday.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Where "they" snookettes?


Yup. In the 20" range.


----------

